# 75



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

How many piranhas should be put into a 75 gallon tank?


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

this is the breeding forum right? i think your looking for pirahna discussion


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

Depends on what you are getting. Some get realll big









If you are getting red bellies, most likely 4 or 5 max.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

ok thanks for your responses guys the question i really ment to ask was how many ps could u put in a 75 gl. tank wit the possibility of them breeding?, and doesa it inhibit them to breed if the tank has alot of decorations in it?


----------

